# Разное > Коллекционирование >  этикетки

## Анатолий

Разбирал коллекцию отца. Нашёл среди марок.
С уважением.Анатолий.

----------


## Анатолий

Ещё лист.
С уважением,Анатолий.

----------


## Анатолий

Небольшое продолжение.
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Анатолий

продолжение

----------


## Анатолий

продолжение

----------


## Анатолий

продолжение

----------


## Анатолий

продолжение

----------


## Анатолий

продолжение

----------


## Анатолий

продолжение

----------


## Анатолий

Это пока всё.

----------


## Йиржи

Krasivyje etiketki - pozdravlaiu! Licno mne ponravilis vertolety i samolety vremion VOV.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

отличная коллекция, без ценный эгземпляр

----------


## Fencer

Сильно извиняюсь!Первоначально я начал выкладывать сфотографированные спичечные этикетки,которые в некоторых моментах не очень получились и сейчас выкладываю отсканированные спичечные этикетки,которые достались от моего деда и до сих пор хранятся у меня (дед мой увлекался собиранием спичек,марок,спичечных этикеток и т.д.).Что-то не получается перезалить,на днях выложу.

----------


## Fencer

Выкладываю по сериям.Первая серия спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Так качество значительно выше. Спасибо!

----------


## Fencer

Продолжение первой серии спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Fencer

Еще продолжение серии спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Fencer

Еще одна серия спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Fencer

Следующая серия спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Fencer

Еще одна серия спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Fencer

Следующая серия спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Fencer

Продолжение серии спичечных этикеток.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Шикарно! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Fencer

Да не за что.Самому было приятно выложить этот раритет.

----------


## An-Z

Надо же, я не подозревал что их была такая серия, да и не одна, до этого видел лишь отдельные экземпляры. Спасибо

----------


## Fencer

Лет 20 хранятся у меня спичечные этикетки самых различных тем,вот вспомнил о них и взял отсканировал,относящиеся к авиации.

----------

